# Where to get a fursuit made?



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello I have neither the ability or time to make my own suit so where would I be able to purchase one that resembles my picture? Also how much would it cost? I am fine with anything below 4,000. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nao (Mar 18, 2016)

I paid $2,000 for my full suit. I commissioned for 4 different makers though. One of which has raised their prices


----------



## Soji (Mar 20, 2016)

My commissions are open! Prices for just a head start at $150 ^^


----------



## BraeCipriano (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello! I've had 4 years of experience making fursuits in both toony and realistic styles! Please visit my website blueeyedbeasts.webs.com for our gallery and commission info!


----------



## ~T.K~ (Mar 29, 2016)

I got my head from Two Faced Creations
www.twofacedcreations.com: Furry Prices – Two-Faced Creations


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 29, 2016)

I asked this guy...


----------



## suitalors (Apr 4, 2016)

Check out my FA for examples of my suits, I have a fast turn around time, fullsuits starting at $1630, and very friendly/helpful service! c:
Userpage of suitalors -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------

